# State of the Union



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I haven't seen so many democrats wearing white since they started the KKK. Could be they are coming out of the closet and left their hoods at home.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There are no Democrats in the KKK. :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok..... it is coming out that the House is opening up more investigations into "trump and Russian ties"....

So why is the Mueller investigation about then??? What waste more time if we already have an investigation going on this? Or is it because the cat is getting out of the bag that Mueller isn't able to tie anything to Trump. So now they think they need to open up more?

What are thoughts on this? Or other conspiracy theories... LOL

But honestly... we have one investigation doing this exact thing.... Russia and Trump ties. Why do you need another investigation into it???


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Maybe it's because the Dept of Justice may not release the report. Plus it sounds like they could also investigate Clinton. It also sounds like the Republican controlled House refused to send 50 some transcripts to Mueller. The new House intel committee voted today to send them to him. Maybe the Republicans were hiding something????

Of course Tiny Trump says it's harassment. To bad Tiny. :bop: :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

My thing is why have another one when one is going on.

But if they are handing over doc's... fine. But do they need to launch anything else? Or just say you are releasing Doc's that were not released.

Here is my whole thing about the "release" of the report. If there is no criminal case against trump... why release anything? It isn't a need. Because all a release would do then is political motivation. Then if that is the case... how many more documents will asked to be released in the future.

It was funny I was reading a Tweet today where a guy made the comment about if you would go back in the 70/80's and look at yearbooks from the south you will find something racist in them.... well the guy "retweeted" a pic he found in his own year book. My thoughts on the gov. of Virginia isn't because of the photo... it is because of what he stated about late term abortion. That is where he should get roasted politically. IMHO.

But back on the "new" investigation... Schiff hasn't found anything yet (that we know of). So it will be interesting.

My whole thing is why waste more tax payers time and money. I personally believe this is all a "delay" in doing anything. So it will be another 2 years of this crap and nothing will get done in congress. It will be a total waste of time and money that could have been used more productively. AND PLEASE... don't say the "party of NO". Or what comes around goes around. Because that is what is wrong with this country right now. Our elected officals would rather act like children than do any work.... THIS IS ON BOTH SIDES


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Not only were most KKK democrats it was the republicans that pushed through the 1960's civil rights act. :rollin: Kind of quiet around here so I thought I would











> Politicians who were active in the Klan at some time
> Robert Byrd
> 
> Senator Robert Byrd was a Kleagle, a Klan recruiter, in his 20s and 30s.
> Robert C. Byrd, was a recruiter for the Klan while in his 20s and 30s, rising to the title of Kleagle and Exalted Cyclops of his local chapter.


Did you see the CBS poll that 76% agreed with Trump's immigration policy? Do you think the house children will agree to the wall now? I don't think they are mature or honest enough to do that. My favorite part was when Trump said we will never be socialist. I thought Bernie would cry and crazy eyes would loose it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That is misleading......76% of the people who WATCHED the speech and were polled agree.

"That makes sense, because generally, a greater proportion of people who watch the State of the Union address tend to be from the president's party. In other words, of course Republican viewers thought Trump did a good job."

"Trump's high approval ratings for his 2019 speech are due to the partisan nature of the audience. In fact, the speech had the "largest partisan tilt measured in any instant poll following a presidential address to Congress back to 2001." :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

As for the KKK.....do you really think the KKK is still Liberal Democrat???? :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You need to watch FOX Ken.


> Scalise: Dems trying to 'silence' me on gun violence


Scalise was just on FOX saying the democrats tried to keep him from testifying on a bill they already brought up. It would be a felony with a year on prison for loaning anyone your shotgun. That's only one stupid thing that I remember.

The democrats in the house decide how they swear in people on committees. They removed "so help me God". Republicans objected and got it reinstated. So they already tried to crap on law abiding gun owners and God.

Yes I think the democrats are racist, race baiters. I think some blacks like Jessie Jackson make their living keeping fellow blacks in line. Why did the democrats oppose the Republican civil rights bill in the 1960s? The last Democrat that belonged to the KKK was Senator Byrd, and he was a high ranking KKK leader. The democrats are playing the minorities.

The best thing about the State Of The Union was the democrats refusing to stand or clap when Trump said we will never be a socialist nation. Some think the people back home will like that. Only the radicals. They just lost the independents. It was great.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I do watch Fox. But depends on who is on there. No way no how do I watch Hanity or Ingram. I used to always watch Bill O'Reily. At least he would make sense.

Maybe you should watch CNN and MSNBC.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have told you before Ken I watch them all. It was you who said you would not watch FOX. I don't much care for Hannity anymore myself, but I still watch it because if you only watch what you agree with you learn nothing.



> Nolte: The Media's 9 Worst 'Fact Checks' of Trump's State of the Union


So how does one come to the truth when even the "Fact Checkers" lie?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

OK.....I agree. Have to get views from both sides. That's why I like it here.

Dems start process to get Trumps tax returns.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> OK.....I agree. Have to get views from both sides. That's why I like it here.
> 
> Dems start process to get Trumps tax returns.


 :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken help me understand something. With socialism failing in so many countries why do so many democrats want it? I could name maybe 30 radical liberals, but the reaction to Trumps comment about socialism itooks like that goal is now mainstream Democrat. I can only think it's the party that wants to live off the sweat of others. Socialism is parasitism. Like those darn April wood ticks.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Socialist_Women%27s_League


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It is sad how our world is turning into the Novel "1984".

All sides of the media is trying to control us with propaganda.... government is trying to out reach and control the population.

Like you mentioned the "fact checkers" are lying now. So who is keeping whom in check???

It is crazy. Again this isn't saying Dem's vs Reps..... it is just showing how everyone is to blame for this.

But this novel is becoming more and more like reality.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Women's League (Nationalsozialistische Frauenschaft, NSF) (1933-1945)


en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Socialist_Wo

I was looking for a picture because my wife seen an interesting photo on Facebook. The socialist Nazi women dressed in white. Coincidence????? :rollin:

Sounds like internet bs, and I am sure those reliable fact checkers will jump on it in any case. Crazy I found the photo and downloaded to my phone, but it will not download to this site.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> I haven't seen so many democrats wearing white since they started the KKK. Could be they are coming out of the closet and left their hoods at home.


LOL.. What do you want to bet that if a mass of republicans had cone out wearing white that would have been the democrats and medias claim....?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> Ken help me understand something. With socialism failing in so many countries why do so many democrats want it? I could name maybe 30 radical liberals, but the reaction to Trumps comment about socialism itooks like that goal is now mainstream Democrat. I can only think it's the party that wants to live off the sweat of others. Socialism is parasitism. Like those darn April wood ticks.


That's pretty good. :laugh: But I'm afraid that Luna Tick is going to be Trump's worst nightmare. Dems will not back down. They have waited 2 years to get to this point. Trumps entire family and livelihood will come under fire. And who know's what we will find out about this guy. Most likely not good for them.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The democrats have a double standard. How would they have reacted if republicans treated Obama this way? Remember how they treated Cavanah with no evidence? They laughed at due process. Now with three top democrats in trouble in Virginia they are concerned about due process. Sure some are not, but those in power tell people they need to respect due process. The lady accusing of forced oral sex did tell others at the time. People who should have done something but did not. The hypocrisy is shameful. I have not heard one Democrat say "I believe her". I think the democrats look at this like Hillary did, a bimbo eruption. What was the famous quote then ------ "drag a dollar bill through a trailer park".


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman...

You are correct. That is what is making me the most upset. It is many jumped the gun on Kavanaugh and ran with it. Now the shoe is on the other foot and they are claiming what people on the Right wanted for Kavanaugh. You can go back and see what I typed here and stated... "lets wait and see"... ie: Let people do their jobs and investigate and due process. Kind of like what I say after every "bombshell" that gets dropped and it turns out to be nothing!

Now what I find frustrating and what the "media" and others shouldn't jump on is the "blackface" stuff. Yes it is insulting and I know the history of it. But to call for people to get fired.... NO! Because you can look back in time and those things were socially acceptable at the time. Hillary and Bill did it..... yet no up roar. Joy Behr did it...&#8230; But she claims she was an "African queen".... still is black face. Plus from a picture you don't know the context. Like if it was for Halloween, were they making fun of it, was it a play, etc. Again I know the history and know that it isn't OK to do that.... especially now in 2019.... but this was back in the 70's and 80's. Where social norms and also some stuff back then wasn't "criminal" like it is now. So time frame needs to be looked at as well. But Social media and media in general (all sides) would rather slander, destroy, etc anyone with anything. Like I mentioned previously... if you looked at year books from Frats, Sororities, Colleges, High Schools... in the 60's, 70's, 80's I bet you will find lots of "offensive" stuff. Or kids saying things like.... I love to Party... Or where is the next kegger.... and then the black face or how about this..... Tomahawk Chomp..... Remember the Braves run against the Twins... a whole stadium did that.... Or at Florida St... Now you would have a riot if people did that. :bop:

So with many things... Context, timing or time frame, needs to be looked at. So with the stuff in Vir&#8230;. The sexual assault... needs to be looked at, the gov should be more worried about his stance on late term abortion and how his statement came across as to killing a baby after it was born...ie: infatcide. Those are the things we should have a guy get politically roasted about or fired. Not talking about dressing up back in the 80's at a costume party. yes it could have been poor taste.... but so is dressing up "slutty" or other ways.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> how about this..... Tomahawk Chomp..... Remember the Braves run against the Twins... a whole stadium did that.... Or at Florida St... Now you would have a riot if people did that. :bop:


 I think today people are looking for a reason to be offended to give them some type of social advantage over other. Look at how often they accuse people of being racist. Now it's simply name calling and doesn't really mean that much. Also, people are just to touchy.

As for the gov of Virginia I certainly wouldn't hold a black face from many years ago against him. Even if he was racist then doesn't mean he is now. If you start going back years very few people are going to come off squeaky clean. Especially if you go back when we were all young and stupid. Like you I do hold infanticide against him. What kind of a mind kills and child in the womb much less after they are born. I don't remember the guy, but he was on a college campus and nearly half the young women thought it was ok to euthanize a child before the age of awareness. He asked what age they considered awareness. They said five years old. These people are as bad as those who sacrificed their children to idols.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Agree 100%.

One thing I find funny now is that everyone wants Trumps tax returns to go public. Well #1 he is under an audit right now. So the IRS is looking into his taxes. So why scream for them... isn't it like I mentioned about having two "Russian" probes... an over kill or waste of time and money. Second.... It as been more of a "gesture" since Nixon to show tax returns as a president. Now it seems some want to "weaponize" tax returns against others. Tax returns are not "public" info. I mean can I go get or request anyone on here tax returns? think about the Pandora's box this could open up. I totally understand if after the "audit" they find something wrong or criminal...then possibly. But wait until then. Because every elected official will soon be asked for "tax returns"... from a governor to senate people. I hate to say it are the Dem's now opening Pandora's box so to speak. Just like if Trump does a "declaration of National Security" for the border wall. That would open up huge issues IMHO for the future. I mean it could make a president use force or a possible "police" state. IE... gun control.

Edit:
Remember how we talked due process and how people raked Kavanaugh over the coals and what not. Look what is exactly happening to the guy in Virginia. His one accuser is backing off and just wanted her story known. Now another accuser has come forward. Again I am in a wait and see and let it all play out. But the playbook was written on what to do after what the Dem's did to Kavanaugh.... you can see my point about talking about the stuff above... ie: opening Pandora's box.... it is happening! :bop:

So now I am forseeing no matter who is the next president... investigations right away on anything and everything. Just to cry, *****, and moan because what ever political party lost. Again this isn't a Dem's vs Reps comment right now. It is just saying that the next election you will see some of the same crap pulled. No matter who wins. The stupid thinking of "want comes around goes around"... which is childish BS. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The Rasmussen Reports daily Presidential Tracking Poll for Friday shows that 50% of Likely U.S. Voters approve of President Trump's job performance. Forty-nine percent (49%) disapprove.
> 
> The latest figures include 38% who Strongly Approve of the job Trump is doing and 41% who Strongly Disapprove. This gives him a Presidential Approval Index rating of -3.


Liberals like to quote the lower number all the time, but actual approval is now at 50%. Sure those that strongly support are 38%, but approval numbers without any qualifier like strong, moderate, or weak support is actually 50%. Also the 76% that approved of his State of the Union was not taken from a majority of republicans it was a CBS poll which has a stronger democrat following. CBS, ABC, and NBC always have a heavy leaning democrat poll. They do that to skew their poll in the direction they want.


----------

